# Chicago School's Staff Threw 9 Year Old Out In The Cold, Then Reported Him Missing



## Melaninme (Oct 4, 2019)

*I am so glad my kids are grown.  I don't think I could be a parent of young ones in this day and age!*
________________________________________________________________________

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/chicago-s...-reported-014244106--abc-news-topstories.html

Chicago school's staff threw 9-year-old into the cold and reported him missing, lawsuit says originally appeared on abcnews.go.com


Yvonne Pinkston, the boy's mother, said officials at Fiske Elementary School on Chicago's South Side threw her son out into the cold alone while only wearing short sleeves in March after he complained about being bullied by classmates, according to the lawsuit.


The Herbert Law Firm, which is representing the family, released surveillance video from the school, appearing to show a security guard dragging the boy into the principal's office and then forcing the fourth-grader out of the building as the school's counselor and principal watched from nearby.

"He went to all of the doors to see if they were open and all of the doors were locked ... so he just sat there and he said he cried," Pinkston told reporters Wednesday.






PHOTO: The family of a 9-year-old Chicago student sued the city's school system this week, accusing staff members of abuse, harassment and discrimination. (via WLS)
School staff eventually called 911 to request an ambulance, claiming the child, who was listed as K.S. in the suit, had been scratching, biting and kicking, according to the suit, which was filed on Monday. They also reported him missing, but the law firm said they fabricated the entire story.

"CPS officials at Fiske Elementary School lied to police after they shoved and pushed a nine-year-old boy onto the streets of Englewood, one of Chicago’s most violent neighborhoods, with no coat in cold weather during the middle of the school day and claimed he was a 'missing person who was violent,'" the law firm said in a statement. "About 30 minutes later, police found the boy outside in the cold terrified and crying. The video shows that school officials lied."


The video shows the boy wearing a short-sleeved shirt and khakis in temperatures barely above freezing.

"I feel like everybody in the video that just sat here and just let it happen, nobody stopped it, someone needs to go to jail for it or something," Pinkston said. "That's neglect. It's endangerment. Anything could have happened to my son out there in that neighborhood."

The lawsuit, which names the city, the board of education and three school officials as defendants, claims the child was subjected to a hostile educational environment and alleges battery, excessive force and intentional infliction of emotional distress.





PHOTO: The family of a 9-year-old Chicago student sued the city's school system this week, accusing staff members of abuse, harassment and discrimination. (via WLS)
"K.S.’s experience at Fiske has left him with lasting, emotional wounds," the lawsuit said. "K.S. sees a psychologist weekly to help him overcome the trauma he endured at the hands of the school administrators at Fiske."

The family is requesting a jury trial.

The Chicago Public School Board said it was deeply disturbed by the claims levied by the family, but it declined to comment on the pending litigation.

"Every CPS student deserves access to a safe and welcoming school environment, and the district takes seriously all allegations of student harm," a spokesperson said. "These allegations are deeply disturbing, and we are fully committed to holding accountable any adult whose actions could have endangered a student."


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 4, 2019)

Disturbing


----------



## Melaninme (Oct 4, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Disturbing



Disturbing and then some...


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 4, 2019)

Well...  now her baby will be attending private school and university on Chicago's dime!


----------



## Laela (Oct 4, 2019)

Free tuition for life, courtesy of the city of Chicago. That is horrible...


----------



## winterinatl (Oct 6, 2019)

Sue them and win. I am astounded people that claim to serve children would do something like this. Just awful.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 6, 2019)

Where's the crest of the storu?

So a student was in the principals office and was dragged outside for no reason outta nowhere?


----------



## vevster (Oct 7, 2019)

Evil.  I'm glad I don't have kids either....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 8, 2019)

[email protected]@ said:


> Where's the crest of the storu?
> 
> So a student was in the principals office and was dragged outside for no reason outta nowhere?


They said he was kicking, biting, and scratching. I think this is the reason they removed him from school. What ever happened to calling the children's parents and letting them sit in the prinicpal's office until the parent arrived? Detention? Since when did we start throwing humans out in the cold?

Anyways....Its payday for her family!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 10, 2019)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> They said he was kicking, biting, and scratching. I think this is the reason they removed him from school. What ever happened to calling the children's parents and letting them sit in the prinicpal's office until the parent arrived? Detention? Since when did we start throwing humans out in the cold?
> 
> Anyways....Its payday for her family!



It also said, that he reported being bullied. 

I am thinking he was defending himself (from bullies by kicking and scratching), got all the blame for whatever altercation that happened and then add insult to injury thrown out in the cold. 

Now if it turns out he was the instigator and there was no history of being bullied, I'm still of the two wrongs to don't make it right. However, the adults committed a crime.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 10, 2019)

Rather he was Being bullied or he was the one being aggressive, you can’t just drag the child out into the cold and report them missing. That’s not an appropriate course of action in either circumstance. 

They are lucky he just sat out on the stoop crying. He could have wandered off and truly ended up a missing person or worse.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 11, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Rather he was Being bullied or he was the one being aggressive, you can’t just drag the child out into the cold and report them missing. That’s not an appropriate course of action in either circumstance.
> 
> They are lucky he just sat out on the stoop crying. He could have wandered off and* truly ended up a missing person or worse*.


Yes.
Do you know how many Amber Alerts of BLACK BOYS I have gotten THIS WEEK!?!
My friend's 16 year old son went missing Wednesday. I think he ran away, but he was found and home by the wee hours of the morning yesterday. Several of the missing boys are found. But where are the ones who continue to be missing?

We had a runaway kid shot in front of a day care last year not a mile from my job. Kid had been missing for just a few days. He ran from his assailant after jumping out of their car. Poor kid ran up to a locked day care and couldn't get in. They got out the car and shot him. Teenager. We don't know if he was running from a drug guy, a trafficker who'd kidnapped him, or worse, someone he knew just wanted to shut him up......nothing. It makes no sense. But he was out of his adult supervision in the middle of the friggin day. It was like 1 PM.

The fact that 1) they lied 2) put a child in danger....OMG I'd have a biggest field day. The biggest. I have been interviewed by local news for my job at least a dozen times. I have reporters and even local NPR reporters in my rolodex. I'd have a WHOLE FIELD DAY!
I tell people all the time...you don't know WHO--knows WHO!


----------

